# competitive



## HighlyAcidic

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for the Russian version of the word *competitive* — as in, the personality trait: Someone who feels like they want to win, who gets excited by competing with someone, who feels challenged if someone tries to overtake them in something.

I found the word *честолюбивый *but I think it's a bit obscure, no? And also has a somewhat negative connotation. In English being "competitive" can be quite positive, or at least neutral.

Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## Vovan

"Склонный к соревновательности" is one possible option which 1. leaves no room for doubts about the intended meaning and 2. is either neutral or positive in connotation.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

I would just say конкурентный. Конкурентный человек.


----------



## nizzebro

"Честолюбивый" might be used with enough support from the context to convince that it is a good quality - because it is indeed to some degree connoting to the subject's worries about their self-positioning. Cultural differences there, probably...

"Целеустремлённый" could be an alternative (actually, "goal-oriented", but pragmatically it is about the same thing, I guess).

Vovan's phrase could be used, but it sounds like a formalism.

HotIcyDonut's collocation is to me a case of "runglish"; "конкурентный" is normally used for markets or other sort of domains where a competition is present. "Конкурентноспособный" would be also a stretch, unless about goods/services or at least businesses/companies.


----------



## GCRaistlin

HotIcyDonut said:


> Конкурентный человек


Я, как носитель, не понял бы, что вы имеете в виду.



nizzebro said:


> Честолюбивый





nizzebro said:


> Целеустремлённый


Ни то, ни другое не подразумевает явно выраженной соревновательности.

_Азартный, _я думаю.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> _Азартный, _я думаю.


Да, в контексте игр, скорее всего, подойдёт. Но в целом это тоже не вполне нейтрально, так как больше о страстности, как потенциально неконтролируемой. Оригинальный смысл, как я понимаю, просто об активном характере в смысле готовности к состязаниям.


----------



## GCRaistlin

А разве _азарт - _это не готовность к состязаниям? Состязание - всегда игра.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> А разве _азарт - _это не готовность к состязаниям? Состязание - всегда игра.


Как возникший в процессе - да. Но как перманентное качество человеческой натуры - слишком уж ассоциируется с бледными личностями за картами или у игровых автоматов.


----------



## GCRaistlin

ТС отметил среди качеств не только желание выиграть (которое, в принципе, вполне реализуемо и без соперника или с условным соперником - скажем, при раскладывании пасьянса), но и любовь к вызовам, и желание соревноваться. То есть для человека важен в первую очередь процесс, а не результат. Это именно азарт как качество натуры.
Иными словами: приведите, пож., пример, когда указанные ТС качества у человека есть, а эпитет _азартный_ к нему неприменим или применим с трудом.


----------



## Awwal12

HighlyAcidic said:


> Any ideas?


No direct equivalent, I'm afraid. Честолюби́вый may be conveying the closest idea.


----------



## Maroseika

Амбициозный can fit in some contexts.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Амбициозный can fit in some contexts.


Yes, it has crossed my mind too, though it's basically equivalent to Eng. ambitious.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Иными словами: приведите, пож., пример, когда указанные ТС качества у человека есть, а эпитет _азартный_ к нему неприменим или применим с трудом.


Да в любом случае, когда речь о постоянном качестве человека.

"Мой друг - азартный парень": этот парень может каждый раз "сдуваться" к середине процесса и проигрывать с трясущимися руками. Азарт - это чисто эмоциональное и неконтролируемое возбуждение, сродни половому, в то время как "competitive person" может вполне контролировать себя; то есть, состязание - это всегда вызов для него, но он управляет своей страстью; не то что бы это строгое правило, но по крайней мере само понятие нейтрально к эмоциональности, как я понимаю.


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> Yes, it has crossed my mind too, though it's basically equivalent to Eng. ambitious.


As usually, context rules.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> "Мой друг - азартный парень": этот парень может каждый раз "сдуваться" к середине процесса и проигрывать с трясущимися руками.


В каком смысле - сдуваться?


nizzebro said:


> Азарт - это чисто эмоциональное и неконтролируемое возбуждение, сродни половому


Половое возбуждение контролируемо ровно так же, как контролируем азарт; из того, что человек _азартен,_ не следует, что он каждый раз проигрывается до нитки или уносит весь банк: зная себя, он вообще может не сесть за игру, как завязавший алкоголик может соблюдать для себя сухой закон.
Противоположность _азартному _человеку - человек, равнодушный к выигрышу и проигрышу; это, кстати, не мешает последнему проигрывать всё до копейки - вспомните Атоса из "Трёх мушкетёров".


----------



## pimlicodude

Maroseika said:


> As usually, context rules.


What about this context? "Men are usually more competitive than women"? Честолюбивый? Does that work in that context?


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> "Men are usually more competitive than women"? Честолюбивый? Does that work in that context?


Yes, it works perfectly here.
All unnecessary connotations are excluded.

(But personally, I don't think that _честолюбивый _can be thought of as a full-fledged equivalent of _competitive_. The latter is about _interaction_, whereas the first is about your _ego_.)


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> "Men are usually more competitive than women"?


"Более склонны к соперничеству" maybe?


Vovan said:


> Yes, it works perfectly here.


I'm not quite sure, to be frank.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Половое возбуждение контролируемо ровно так же, как контролируем азарт;


Да, но вопрос в том, что является главным, определяющим качеством. То, что заставляет человека искать вызов, состязаться с другими, покорять противоположный пол, и прочее, можно назвать наличием энергии, духа, страстностью натуры - но не азартом: последнее только временное чувство, возникающее в процессе состязания. Кто-то может наблюдать, как его друзья устроили какое-то состязание, почувствовать азарт, и вступить в игру - но через несколько минут потерять интерес, или же потерять контроль над собой - и то и другое я и имел в виду под "сдуться". Можем ли мы назвать такого человека "a competitive person"?


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> I'm not quite sure, to be frank.


In an appropriate more general context, the phrase with "честолюбивый" could work. But your translation is by far more precise.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> То, что, заставляет человека искать вызов, состязаться с другими, покорять противополжный пол, и прочее, можно назвать наличием энергии, духа, страстностью натуры


_Азартностью_ натуры.


nizzebro said:


> Кто-то может наблюдать, как его друзья устроили какое-то состязание, почувствовать азарт, и вступить в игру - но, через несколько минут потерять интерес, или же потерять контроль над собой - и то и другое я и имел в виду под "сдуться".


Ну вообще-то это противоположные вещи: потеряет интерес - человек, не азартный по натуре, для которого азарт мимолётен, как мимолётно половое возбуждение для человека флегматичного; а вот потерять контроль над собой может как раз азартный человек.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Честолюбивый человек - _человек, любящий, чтобы ему воздавали честь; будут ему её воздавать "за так" или в результате борьбы, в которой он одержит победу, не важно - первое, без сомнения, даже удобнее, при этом совершенно неприемлемо для _a competitive person._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _Честолюбивый человек - _человек, любящий, чтобы ему воздавали честь; будут ему её воздавать "за так" или <...>


Разве "за так" что-то подобное бывает? Это скорее ближе к тщеславию. Вот как дает толкование этих слов Малый академический словарь:



> Честолюбие - стремление добиться высокого, почетного положения, жажда известности, славы.
> Тщеславие - стремление к славе, почестям, почитанию.



И если пройти по ссылкам и почитать примеры из классической художественной литературы, то становится ясно, что честолюбивый человек, как правило, довольного много работает над тем, чтобы добиться своего.


Я же вижу здесь проблему в другом: честолюбивый человек может быть склонен к нечестной конкуренции, к достижению целей любыми путями, к высокому положению как самоцели, в то время как _competitive_, в целом, положительная характеристика личности.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Разве "за так" что-то подобное бывает?


Это уж как повезёт честолюбцу. Он может "за так" получить - и потом много сил потратить, чтобы полученное - не упустить.


Vovan said:


> Это скорее ближе к тщеславию.


Из приведённых вами определений особой разницы между честолюбием и тщеславием не просматривается. По моим ощущениям, _честолюбие - _жажда в первую очередь достижений, а уже как следствие - почестей; _тщеславие_ же - просто жажда почестей. При этом, однако, ни достижения, ни почести не обязательно должны быть заслуженными.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> При этом, однако, ни достижения, ни почести не обязательно должны быть заслуженными.


На мой взгляд, честолюбие не как сиюминутное проявление, но как устойчивая личностная характеристика, предполагает либо 1. *стремление*, проявленное во вполне адекватном действии (то есть минимальное следование правилам "игры"), либо, по меньшей мере, 2. *борьбу* (пусть и неприглядными способами, но именно борьбу). В таком случае достижения вполне можно считать заслуженными (то есть своими, а не чужими), пусть и в разных системах морально-этических норм.

Можно ли причислить к тому (1) или другому (2), скажем, простое выпрашивание (папина дочка) или простой отъем (бандит) чужого добра (фирмы) с тем, чтобы потом ходить и важничать по этому поводу в ожидании неких почестей? Лично я всерьез не назвал бы вышеописанных персонажей честолюбивыми людьми. У меня эта черта, в общем и целом, ассоциируется с реальными собственными достижениями и/или подготовкой к ним.

Но я не настаиваю. 



GCRaistlin said:


> честолюбцу


Ну, это вы утрируете (и ведь понятно зачем)!


----------



## GCRaistlin

Выпрашивание и отъем добра - это всё про материальные блага; я же под достижениями подразумевал, как в курятнике - жёрдочку повыше.
А competitive person хочет выиграть в честном бою, для него приз - второстепенен; честолюбивый хочет получить приз, для него второстепенны почести, прилагаемые к призу; для тщеславного главное - почести - мишура, по факту.


Vovan said:


> это вы утрируете


Ну, как сказать: бывает, что получаешь, чего желаешь, бывает, нет; но, как правило, если не желаешь, то и не получаешь.


----------



## Rosett

Вне контекста перевести можно как «конкурентоспособный». Другие значения являются более контекстно-зависимыми.
competitive
[kəm'petɪtɪv]
прил.
1) соперничающий, конкурентный, конкурентоспособный
- competitive advantage
- competitive intelligence

Сюда можно добавить значение «состязательный», лучше согласующееся с контекстом ОП.


----------



## HighlyAcidic

всем спасибо за ответы и за полезную дискуссию!


----------

